# Shorinji Kempo Video



## Kimpatsu (Aug 24, 2003)

There is a video explaining what is Shorinji Kempo made jointly by the British Shorinji Kempo Federation and Federation Française du Shorinji Kempo, and available from http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00004CUNP/ref=sr_aps_vhs_1_1/026-5905980-5559616
Note: this is NOT a training video; you cannot learn from videos! It is a 40-minute explanation of what is Shorinji Kempo, with deomnstrations of major groups of techniques and training methods.
Enjoy!


----------



## arnisador (Aug 24, 2003)

It's in English?


----------



## Kimpatsu (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *It's in English? *


Yes


----------

